# Mens Posing Trunks



## juggernaut (Aug 28, 2005)

People,

 I need a list of good websites (as opposed to bad ) that deal with posing trunks for men. I dont want Andreas Cahling, I already one of have his suits and I think all of his styles suck. I am looking for the classic Arnold trunks (wider on the side) and mostly covering my ass. 

 And, if anyone has ordered from Cherry Bomb, how are they?

 Thanks!


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 28, 2005)

I can make you a G-string.   LOL


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 28, 2005)

You do custom work?


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 28, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> I can make you a G-string.   LOL


 

 better off putting dental floss in my cooly.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 28, 2005)

Seriously JLB, could it be that hard to make a me a set of posing trunks? You know what I'm looking for. How long would it take for a basic black?


----------



## MuscleM4n (Aug 29, 2005)

www.bodybuilding.com

I got a small black colored posing suit! Maybe bit tight on me but fits ok.


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 29, 2005)

My schedule is pretty full right now.  Plus I haven't made any men's just yet.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 30, 2005)

whaaaaaateverrrr


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 1, 2005)

any other suggestions for websites?


----------

